# Tranny Fluid



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

I am debating putting full synthetic tranny fluid in my 2013 Cruze Eco that has just under 600 miles. It shifts a little weird, not too bad. But i hear synthetic fluid is the way to go? What weight should I use? Any feedback would be great


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BrianMac said:


> I am debating putting full synthetic tranny fluid in my 2013 Cruze Eco that has just under 600 miles. It shifts a little weird, not too bad. But i hear synthetic fluid is the way to go? What weight should I use? Any feedback would be great


Amsoil synchromesh. It will help a lot. 75w-90 is what it's rated for I believe.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

BrianMac said:


> I am debating putting full synthetic tranny fluid in my 2013 Cruze Eco that has just under 600 miles. It shifts a little weird, not too bad. But i hear synthetic fluid is the way to go? What weight should I use? Any feedback would be great


IIRC the OEM fluid is a 70 weight manual transmission fluid. A 70w-80 manual transmission fluid will work nicely, as long as you drive mostly sanely most of the time. I've had great experiences with Amsoil Synchromesh for the past 40k miles in my Eco's transmission. I just changed it the other day since Amsoil's recommended change interval is 50k miles, and I don't feel like rolling around under the car during a 90*F NY summer day.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

would this help the jerky downshifts in a AT??


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jdubb11 said:


> would this help the jerky downshifts in a AT??


using manual trans fluid, nope. are your jerky downshifts in all gears or just at a specific speed? if like mine I suspect its the 5th to 4th shift at 27mph. Sometimes its smooth(if light on the gas but still slowing down), but other times its jerky/abrupt with way to much compression braking.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> would this help the jerky downshifts in a AT??


Not at all. Your automatic would probably benefit from the latest TCM flash if under warranty, or swapping out a portion of the ATF with more Dexron-VI ATF if you have 30-40k miles on the car.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> using manual trans fluid, nope. are your jerky downshifts in all gears or just at a specific speed? if like mine I suspect its the 5th to 4th shift at 27mph. Sometimes its smooth(if light on the gas but still slowing down), but other times its jerky/abrupt with way to much compression braking.


yup thats the shift. dealer told me thats how its suppossed to shift and theres nothing they can do....doesnt do it everytime, id say about 50% of the time


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

You run the Syncromesh 5w30 then?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

BrianMac said:


> You run the Syncromesh 5w30 then?


Yes. I have nothing but good things to say about it. It's been in my transmission for just over 40,000 miles now.


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

Awesome, I just have been a little unsure because I have read about all different weights I will order the 5w30 for my 2013 Eco Manual and will report back n a few weeks.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I just recently switch my tranny fluid for Amsoil Syncromesh and it is amazing. Smooth shifts, tranny doesn't feel notchy, and the 4th gear rattle is almost gone no downside whatsoever. Been on this fluid for almost 1k miles its worth changing plus it will save your tranny in the long run.


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

Calintz said:


> I just recently switch my tranny fluid for Amsoil Syncromesh and it is amazing. Smooth shifts, tranny doesn't feel notchy, and the 4th gear rattle is almost gone no downside whatsoever. Been on this fluid for almost 1k miles its worth changing plus it will save your tranny in the long run.


So you also used the 5w30? I see alot about different weights and I dont want to use the wrong one, also does the Syncromesh only come in 5w30?


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

when i type amsoil syncromesh to my browser, omly 5w30 pops up, is that the correct one?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

BrianMac said:


> when i type amsoil syncromesh to my browser, omly 5w30 pops up, is that the correct one?


Yes, that's the correct one. A 5w-30 motor oil viscosity is roughly equivalent to a 70w-80 gear oil viscosity, which is a viscosity that is splitting hairs with the 70w-80 or 75w-85 lubricant, depending on year, that comes from the factory.


----------



## BrianMac (May 15, 2013)

Cool, the shifting is just a little notchy, do think there is any benefit of switching the oem stuff out at 600 miles? Would it be better for the tranny in the long run


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

BrianMac said:


> Cool, the shifting is just a little notchy, do think there is any benefit of switching the oem stuff out at 600 miles? Would it be better for the tranny in the long run


I'd switch it out for better stuff if the shifting isn't where you want it. At 600 miles the transmission is pretty much finished wearing off whatever breakin material will wear off, and shifting on the OEM stuff will only go downhill from there. It'll help the transmission by getting the breakin material out of there early on, and let it operate with clean fluid from early in its life. 

There are far worse ways of spending $30 than on 2 quarts of new transmission fluid. I'm assuming you've seen my writeup, and are comfortable tackling it yourself.


----------

